
Guidance for Docker Image Authors - musha68k
http://www.projectatomic.io/docs/docker-image-author-guidance/
======
musha68k
I've been pointed to this via Tomáš Tomeček here at DevConf in Brno:

[http://blog.tomecek.net/post/tips-and-tricks-to-write-
docker...](http://blog.tomecek.net/post/tips-and-tricks-to-write-dockerfiles/)

Another set of useful image build guidelines by OpenShift:

[https://docs.openshift.com/enterprise/3.0/creating_images/gu...](https://docs.openshift.com/enterprise/3.0/creating_images/guidelines.html)

Best practices github repo:

[https://github.com/projectatomic/container-best-
practices](https://github.com/projectatomic/container-best-practices)

